# ASTER BIGBOY



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p30O7dTvDjI



This engine is not complex. However it is not the sort of model that you give to your friend and say, ‘here drive this,’ at least not without a little practice and familiarity.


Like all steamers they have their own personalities and perhaps the Bigboy a little more than some.


The bigboy is gas fired and the best way to light it (in my opinion) is to release a small catch and ease (part) of the burner back out of the firebox. This will expose the burner sufficiently to fire it up.


On my version shown on the video there are two gas taps. I find the one on the tank over sensitive so I leave that one open and adjust the flow with the secondary tap on the footplate.


The bigboy is one of the few gas fired engines witch will need a suction fan on the chimney when lighting, and don’t forget a coin to cover the other chimney!


. I find the engine runs well with the by pass closed and the steam pressure can cope with the continuos water feed.


This engine 4024 is I believe from the second Aster batch dated around 1986 although according to Aster records that batch was numbered 4023. Maybe the run included two number series?


I assume that the boiler is not a ‘Type C’ although if not, perhaps someone with far more knowledge than myself would be good enough to enlighten me?
The bigboy has a mechanical lubricator This is well hidden in the ‘inner depths’ so the steam oil is fed into a storage tank located along the running plate and on into the lubricator via a (just) visual plastic tube.


----------



## Two Blocked (Feb 22, 2008)

Locomotive boiler. Three wet walls and crown, with mud ring all around.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Fantastic layout. Engine not too bad either. I really like my Big Boy as well. I find that the only bad thing about it is size. I have two case to carry it in. If you recal an earlier thread where I found a way to bend one of the d-valve rods. Had to replace it and retime but she runs like a swiss watch.
I have two guys here in Houston who also have the Big Boys and they are able to assist me when I need help in preparing it for a run. Wish more would take them off the shelves and share with us the beauty of the engine. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

The 4023 version was the electric version of the engine. I rarely had problems firing the Big Boy (now one of the three in Houston in the caring hands of its current owner). I found that the mechanical lubricator didn't work all that well but never had any problems. Early on it treated my hands with all the respect of my early gas burners...of course, that quickly changed. I agree with Art tho...the lugging is probably the biggest challenge with the engine. It was really fun schlepping the engine around DH the one time I brought it there...so much room to move about! Anyway, the thing i loved about the Big boy was how controllable that engine is on the track. I could run at a crawl or full out and she simply ran beautifully. 

I miss her to some extent but engines like the Berk and S2 help me forget.....and, of course, the Daylight.....and the U1...what were we talking about??? 

Sam


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By boilingwater on 19 Aug 2010 07:27 PM 
The 4023 version was the electric version of the engine. I rarely had problems firing the Big Boy (now one of the three in Houston in the caring hands of its current owner). I found that the mechanical lubricator didn't work all that well but never had any problems. Early on it treated my hands with all the respect of my early gas burners...of course, that quickly changed. I agree with Art tho...the lugging is probably the biggest challenge with the engine.  It was really fun schlepping the engine around DH the one time I brought it there...so much room to move about! Anyway, the thing i loved about the Big boy was how controllable that engine is on the track. I could run at a crawl or full out and she simply ran beautifully. 

I miss her to some extent but engines like the Berk and S2 help me forget.....and, of course, the Daylight.....and the U1...what were we talking about??? 

Sam I have learned from owners that it is best to roll the Big Boy back and forth to prime the oil lines allowing the lubricator to do it's job.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

The mechanical lubricator sits between the frame and oil is fed to it almost in a "chicken feed" style through a hose from the oil tank on the side. Like Charles said, it is best to roll the engine before fire up to help the oil flow from the tank to lubricator. The pump ram in the lubricator should cause enough suction to start this flow from the tank to it. It works from an eccentric off one of the driver axles just like on a water axle pump. This causes the BB's to be real oil hogs because as long as they are rolling, they are pumping oil to all those cylinders. They also tend to drip oil from the lubricator when sitting. A bit messy, but no big deal. It's just the way Aster set it all up. It all seems a little over complicated..................but, it works well.


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Steve, 

If you die and I get my engine back, I'll remember that.....hehe 

Sam


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Steve S. on 20 Aug 2010 07:12 AM 
The mechanical lubricator sits between the frame and oil is fed to it almost in a "chicken feed" style through a hose from the oil tank on the side. Like Charles said, it is best to roll the engine before fire up to help the oil flow from the tank to lubricator. The pump ram in the lubricator should cause enough suction to start this flow from the tank to it. It works from an eccentric off one of the driver axles just like on a water axle pump. This causes the BB's to be real oil hogs because as long as they are rolling, they are pumping oil to all those cylinders. They also tend to drip oil from the lubricator when sitting. A bit messy, but no big deal. It's just the way Aster set it all up. It all seems a little over complicated..................but, it works well.
Yes, Thats good advice to roll the engine to activate the suction flow.
Just pushing oil into the oil tank is insuficient for an effective top up and as you say, you need this suction from within to get the oil to flow into the system.
To ignore this basic preperation will lead to a vacume making it difficult, sometimes impossible for the pump to get the oil flowing again.
Should this happen, I am told that there is some dismantling involved, so apart from this inconvenience there is indifferent performance and more importantly damage to your engine.
Something to seriosly avoid with this 'icon'!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By main131 on 20 Aug 2010 09:26 AM 
Posted By Steve S. on 20 Aug 2010 07:12 AM 
The mechanical lubricator sits between the frame and oil is fed to it almost in a "chicken feed" style through a hose from the oil tank on the side. Like Charles said, it is best to roll the engine before fire up to help the oil flow from the tank to lubricator. The pump ram in the lubricator should cause enough suction to start this flow from the tank to it. It works from an eccentric off one of the driver axles just like on a water axle pump. This causes the BB's to be real oil hogs because as long as they are rolling, they are pumping oil to all those cylinders. They also tend to drip oil from the lubricator when sitting. A bit messy, but no big deal. It's just the way Aster set it all up. It all seems a little over complicated..................but, it works well.
Yes, Thats good advice to roll the engine to activate the suction flow.
Just pushing oil into the oil tank is insuficient for an effective top up and as you say, you need this suction from within to get the oil to flow into the system.
To ignore this basic preperation will lead to a vacume making it difficult, sometimes impossible for the pump to get the oil flowing again.
Should this happen, I am told that there is some dismantling involved, so apart from this inconvenience there is indifferent performance and more importantly damage to your engine.
Something to seriosly avoid with this 'icon'!




Silly question time: Why would manually rolling the engine be any different than just letting it go under its own power? Steam is a lubricant all on its own -- a poor one, but still a lubricant -- and that is better than NONE at all which is the case if you just roll the engine manually without steam applied and the lubricator not moving oil yet.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By boilingwater on 20 Aug 2010 08:05 AM 
Steve, 

If you die and I get my engine back, I'll remember that.....hehe 

Sam 
-------------------------------------------------------












Sam, I have a better idea.







You come on down to Houston anytime and you can run your old engine as much as you like. That sure works better for me................


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted by: Semper Vaporo


Silly question time: Why would manually rolling the engine be any different than just letting it go under its own power? Steam is a lubricant all on its own -- a poor one, but still a lubricant -- and that is better than NONE at all which is the case if you just roll the engine manually without steam applied and the lubricator not moving oil yet.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 














I see what you are saying and it makes sense. Also, there would still be enough residual oil from previous runs left to be enough lubricant until the new oil reaches the cylinders anyway. I guess it is just one of those *"Feel Good"* things. While pushing the Loco you can watch the oil being pulled from the tank through the pipe and into the lubricator, and it makes you *"Feel Good"* knowing that all is well. 

I like to use a thiner viscosity steam oil in my engines (not the thick molasses kind). It also flows well through the bowels of the BB.

*Please*, lets not let this now morph off into a steam oil debate. If you like the molasses stuff, mystery oil, olive oil, STP, bees honey, or even lard mixed with 3 in 1 oil................thats fine by me.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

The reason is rolling it before the throttle is opened allows the pump to pump oil without fighting against system steam pressure.


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Steve, 

Sounds like fun and a tempting offer in March or April.....lots of good folks down there in addition to all the iron! Ok,maybe you won't have to die for me to get a Big Boy again...i can wait for Art or Caleb..... 

Sam


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Semper, 

The advice is well warranted, as I have witnessed first hand what happens when a mechanical pump is not primed and it tries to fight against 4-5 bar (60-75 psi) of steam at the oil inlet. This particular engine's pump locked up since the oil pressure built in the lines and had no where to go. Since the pump drive is shared off of the axle pump eccentric rod, the result was a stubbornly locked rear engine. Quite scary when it happens without warning pulling a lengthy train. 

Personally, I like the mechanical style of pump, as one does not have to worry about draining the condensate out or tracking down steam leaks in the oil lines. I found it to be much less messy than the C&O H8's dead-leg lubricator, although it does take a long time to fill. Using the proper viscosity of oil (usually ISO 460 or a little less) helps with the filling process.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By boilingwater on 20 Aug 2010 05:33 PM 
Steve, 

Sounds like fun and a tempting offer in March or April.....lots of good folks down there in addition to all the iron! Ok,maybe you won't have to die for me to get a Big Boy again...i can wait for Art or Caleb..... 

Sam 

Sam
Do you know somethin that I dont. You can make me an offer and you can run her before I leave this Train Station down here.. Im no push over but like they say, for the right $$$$
.she can be had.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By JEFF RUNGE on 20 Aug 2010 04:57 PM 
The reason is rolling it before the throttle is opened allows the pump to pump oil without fighting against system steam pressure. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





That even makes better sense. I guess it's not just a "*Feel Good*" thing after all. 
A tip on lighting the beast:

I leave the smoke box door closed but _*unlatched*_ when lighting. Lots of butane can fill the Loco fast from the three burners if not lit quick. The resulting whoosh and flash can be a real attention getter. The unlatched door acts like a safety valve and will pop open helping an other wise embarrassing situation. How do I know..............


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By JEFF RUNGE on 20 Aug 2010 04:57 PM 
The reason is rolling it before the throttle is opened allows the pump to pump oil without fighting against system steam pressure. 


I wondered if that might be the case. Thanks.


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

Lighting gas fired engines has been well covered in previous debates (like preferences of steam oil).
I will just make the point that the long boiler on the BB will harbour unburnt gas from a failed first light and care must be taken that this is dispursed before re-lighting.
It is a gut reaction to relight instantly which ofcourse will blow your smoke box door open etc
Light yourflame first and then gently feed the gas into it. Tricky I know in a force eight! (best get your electrics out when that happens...)


----------

